# Oooh what's this ? Compak grinder



## aodstratford (Sep 18, 2012)

This looks like something new ?! Any ideas ?


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Looks like its gonna cost 5 grand


----------



## Viernes (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

that hopper will never fit on my head ...classic grinder fail


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Looks formidable..


----------



## aodstratford (Sep 18, 2012)

Viernes said:


>


Better picture - grinders are starting to look a bit more "designed" !


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

On demand r120?


----------



## mrsimba (Mar 17, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> On demand r120?


Model number is PKR-100









tho if that hopper fits the 120 I'll have one!!!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

mrsimba said:


> Model number is PKR-100
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Might have to reinforce that counter a bit more..


----------



## Viernes (Dec 10, 2011)

Black color


----------



## mrsimba (Mar 17, 2014)

Rhys said:


> Might have to reinforce that counter a bit more..


just the hopper!!!


----------



## @3aan (Mar 2, 2013)

Viernes said:


> Black color


Black is no color!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

It's A 100mm burr grinder, which to be honest is s bit pointless as the beauty of the big burr compass is the ability to single dose, also the adjustment is a worm gear, which is a pain in the Arsenal to adjust and dial in. I also doubt the accuracy of times dosing as these grind so fast. It may have s place in s cafe environment as a pure espresso grinder


----------



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

Very Doctor Whoish


----------



## insatiableOne (Jul 29, 2015)

It is not listed as yet on their site, although it is pictured on the home page.

This → compak grinder pkr 10000 got the result. http://www.compak.es/en/index.php#&panel1-2


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

http://www.oxo.com/products/small-appliances/coffee-tea/oxo-on-conical-burr-cofee-grinder-with-intergrated-scale

Grinders are getting smarter...


----------



## insatiableOne (Jul 29, 2015)

can't be too smart for $200.00


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

PPapa said:


> http://www.oxo.com/products/small-appliances/coffee-tea/oxo-on-conical-burr-cofee-grinder-with-intergrated-scale
> 
> Grinders are getting smarter...


Baratza already does this in a couple of their grinders.


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

The retention must be massive on that Oxo grinder.

T.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Old thread, new info. Arriving soon it is another weigh grinder


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Thank goodness! The green looks vile to me!


----------

